
What I learned after reviewing over 40 developer portfolios – 9 tips you can use - kethmar
https://youtu.be/QQKS8jSWdbM
======
kethmar
When I started developing websites about ten years ago, one of the hardest
things was to get someone else's opinion for my pages.

That's why decided to give back to the community by critically reviewing their
portfolios. I took a look at things like design, UX, content, and performance.

After having watched over 40 of them, I have come up with 9 main tips I have
for building a better portfolio!

